# used rhinestone machine for sale



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

Automatic rhinestone machine for sale.

Please look at this link:

Rhinestone Machine | eBay

we can trade in a embroidery machine.


----------



## detgz (Apr 3, 2013)

Erik contact me by email please [email protected]
Thanks


----------

